

Ask HN: How is the startup scene in China/Taiwan? Resources? - justjimmy

I'm reaching out to the community and those that are familiar with the startup scene in China/Taiwan. Are there alot of opportunities for English speakers that knows Mandarin as well? I'm an UI Designer to be specific.<p>Lately, I am getting the urge to know the country where I was born in but had always been hesitant since I know nothing about getting a job (and situation) in a startup there. So I'm wondering if anyone on HN know about how the startup scene is like in China/Taiwan, where are some good resources/people to talk to about it. Would appreciate if you could provide any pointers!<p>PS: I know Singapore is another hotspot but I am aiming for Taiwan / China specifically. I grew up in Malaysia and visited Singapore many times, but it still didn't have the 'home' feeling like Taiwan did (even though I never lived in Taiwan for an extended period of time. It's something about the atmosphere…)
======
dear
Go here:

<http://startupdigest.com>

and subscribe to your location specific startup newsletters.

------
jenhsun
Media in English: <http://en.techorange.com/>

------
dylanhassinger
tropicalmba.com

tropicalmba.com/innercircle

~~~
DanAndrews
:P !!!

